# ENCO 9 X 20 lathe projects this year



## fixit (May 20, 2014)

Installed a QCTP on my ENCO 9 X 20 lathe. For the center bolt used the existing bolt and drilled and taped the bolt that came with the tool post. Seems to work good and a lot less work then replacing the existing bolt. The 4 bolt clamp was made two years ago. Both item were a great improvements.

I just completed reversing gears for the carriage. I am VERY happy with this project except the gears make more noise then I wanted but no worst then before. All the gears have ball bearings in them they are the same bearings that DeWalt uses on their saw armature. I also mounted the bearings on a offcenter bushing so I could adjust the mesh of the teeth. Now I can make those left handed threads I've been waiting for on bushings for oil filter adapters.

fixit


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 23, 2014)

sweet, nice work!


----------



## 96cb750 (May 25, 2014)

Nice job on the reverse tumbler  )


----------

